# Daylight Savings Tonight



## Banned (Oct 31, 2009)

For those of you in countries that this applies to, don't forget to put your clocks back one hour tonight.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

...Crap...I'd forgotten. ...Did I mention that I have way too many digital clocks in my home?


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

Sh*t, me too. 

Wait....am I gaining an hour? Cuz I can live with that.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2009)

I hear the only Province in Canada that does not do this tonight is Saskachewan.  I wondered why when I hear that today.  They said Saskachewan is later on more

"Spring" ahead, "Fall" back.

Fiver, I thinking it is losing an hour, now.  In the Spring we gain the hour.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

I suggest increasing your glucose intake to compensate for an extra hour of brain activity.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2009)

NicNak said:


> "Spring" ahead, "Fall" back.
> 
> Fiver, I thinking it is losing an hour, now.  In the Spring we gain the hour.



Opps, I think I am wrong, we gain the hour? :bonk:  Please disregard me this evening.  I am Dopey


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

"Fall back in the Fall"..."Spring ahead in the Spring"...that's how I remember...


----------



## Mari (Oct 31, 2009)

Dear NicNak and Jazzey - in case you missed it 



> I suggest increasing your glucose intake to compensate for an extra hour of brain activity.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh I hadn't heard that one, Jazzey.

I just remember "Spring forward, fall back."

Yes - we gain an hour.  YAHOO!!!


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

So I'm falling back an hour and gaining more sleep, right? This is important to the hangover I may or may not have in the morning.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, the rest of the world is falling back and gaining an hour.  What you do though is entirely up to you.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd forgotten that. Fortunately, my alarm clocks automatically adjust to EST and EDT, just like my computer. 

I'm actually happy about that - I have to get up early to help my son move so at least I'll get to sleep an extra hour tonight.


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Well, the rest of the world is falling back and gaining an hour.  What you do though is entirely up to you.



Yay!


----------



## Jackie (Nov 1, 2009)

We put ours back last week


----------



## Fiver (Nov 1, 2009)

The one clock I instinctively glance at is really hard to get to because I can't reach it, and then I can never hang it back on the wall standing on the chair in the death-defying position required. I may live an hour in the future until next March.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2009)

Jackie said:


> We put ours back last week



By "we" do you mean the UK? Or were you just being a trendsetter and living an hour ahead of everyone else for a week so you didn't forget?


----------



## Jackie (Nov 1, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> By "we" do you mean the UK?



Yes:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2009)

Jackie said:


> Yes:lol:



The Royal "We", introduced by Queen Victoria.


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2009)

Europe in general I think, certainly France was last week, anyone know about China?


----------



## Jackie (Nov 1, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> The Royal "We", introduced by Queen Victoria.



Yes, that one:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2009)

white page said:


> anyone know about China?



I remember when my mom used to refer to "the good China", meaning not for children to use because we'd probably break it.


----------



## Jackie (Nov 1, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I remember when my mom used to refer to "the good China", meaning not for children to use because we'd probably break it.



My folks use to have a China cabinet, full of all the good breakable stuff, and it was locked so I couldn't get anywhere near it


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I see that no one is properly awake yet, *we* are going back to sleep in the *China* cabinet.


----------



## Jackie (Nov 1, 2009)

white page said:


> Well I see that no one is properly awake yet, *we* are going back to sleep in the *China* cabinet.



:lol: Heres a liink that might help with your original question


When is Daylight Saving Time worldwide?


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2009)

That's really useful thanks Jachie


----------

